

Buffer gets $400K funding — and tells exactly how they did it - LeonW
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/20/buffer-funding/

======
richardburton
Buffer is a classic example of an app I didn't know I wanted. Now that I am a
user I love it. The click-rates on my bitly links have gone up significantly.
If I get the time I will try and prepare some data.

~~~
smalter
The main reason we love Buffer, that's surprising, is that it allows you to be
more efficient on twitter. Rather than having to set aside 20 minute blocks
throughout the day to find articles and tweet, you can do a week's worth in an
hour's time and be good to go.

------
jbellis
I was confused because I didn't see any "exactly how they did it" in the
linked article.

Better link: [http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-17-awesome-investors-in-
our-40...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-17-awesome-investors-in-
our-400000-seed-round-and-how-we-met-them)

------
lowglow
I'm not sure how many investors is a lot, but 17 sounds like a lot for a seed
round. In my experience (two rounds, two different start-ups) the seed stage
was around 3-4 investors. What's a "normal" amount? I understand the number of
investors is limited at some point and might even make acquisitions difficult
down the road.

------
timjahn
Congrats Leo! I'm generally not an advocate for funding, but in this instance,
I can see the advantages of a spurt of accelerated growth for you.

Hope to get you or Joel on for a follow up interview when you guys have a
spare moment!

------
swombat
I'm more interested in the why than the how... What will you be using the
funding for?

------
simondlr
Moving to Hong Kong? How long are you there for Leo? Planning on going back to
Silicon Valley?

If it is all so virtual, come enjoy some Cape Town lifestyle.

~~~
LeonW
Hi Simon, thanks a lot for stopping by! Yep, HongKong it is! We are planning
to stay a couple of months and will be back in June to SF for sure though! :)

~~~
simondlr
Enjoy! Sounds exciting!

------
alexchamberlain
Congratulations guys, nice to see some Warwick Grads doing so well.

